# Hardringe H4 Indexer



## tpic402 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking for a "users manual"  for a recently acquired hardringe h4 indexer.  Any help would be greatly appreciated          HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!       Tom


----------



## brino (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi tpic,

All I see is it mentioned in the catalog here (last page):
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/2287-hardinge-machinery-pdf.1969/

some specifications:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/2286-hardinge-collet-indexing-fixtures-pdf.1981/

...and a few pages of description and parts list:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/hardinge-h-4-hv-4-hv-4n-collet-indexers.3128/

....but still no operators manual......I'll post back if I find one!

-brino


----------



## tpic402 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you so much brino,  that is more than I had before.  I did a search here on this site but did not return such results.   Thanks again


----------

